# Please help Buddy - he needs this toy



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, my poor Brazilian rescue Maltese came with one thing in his suitcase when he joined my household. A mouse/elephant toy that he absolutely adores. I've been looking for a replacement for over a year and can't find one anywhere. It's at the point where he's chewed all the stuffing out, the nose has come off, the eyes are gone. It's just pitiful. And no other fabric seems to satisfy him like this one. It's his 3rd birthday on Sunday and I'd love to find him another. The tag is so worn that I can't read the manufacturer. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I found some on dog.com but not sure if it's what you are looking for. I usually like to get alot of supplies from them. http://www.dog.com/item/akc-puppy-plush-toy-bear/
http://www.dog.com/item/akc-outdoor-plush-dog-toy-large-grizzly-bear/

You might also check the baby isle at walmart, toys-R-us, babies-R-us. The picture you have looks like it might be more of a baby stuffie or children's stuffie than a dog stuffie. Not sure though, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate it when favorite toys have seen their better days. I haven't seen this toy anywhere but the fabric doesn't look to be in too bad of shape. Any chance you could buy some stuffing at Michaels and restuff him? Even some of the girls old socks would do. You could get some black thread and make a new nose and eyes out of it. A quick run through the wash and he'd be good as new.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous ideas Susan and Brooke. It's most likely a child's toy since the previous family imported Buddy from Brazil for their 5-year old boy.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with susan, you could restuff him if you wanted to. You don't have to have new eyes, one less thing to worry about coming off, or you could sew new eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan's idea is perfect, I think. Restuffing is cheap and easy and you could even sew eyes back on, like Brooke said. That should be a nice gift for Buddy! Happy Birthday to him, btw! arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Closest thing I can find is this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002H3RPQ?smid=A129W9WEZSZCV2&tag=dealtime-pet-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh man, are you guys the best. Leeann, thanks so much, I've already put that darling toy in the shopping basket at Amazon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear Lisa... I worry about the day Cash's squirrel bites the dust. I love the idea about stuffing it with the girls socks, because then there will be no more filling to pull out...also, I doubt you can replace it, even if you found the identical toy...it just wouldn't smell the same. But boy Leeann, that elephant is pretty darn close and cute.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, I hate this kind of thing. I tried to restuff a toy for my Pom and I think that is when I realized that she didn't like the smell of the new stuffing...and I ruined her toy. I think the idea of your daughter's socks is 'smart" and he will probably love it since it will not be a 'new' odor.
I am already hunting a new rubber elephand that is Cicero's favorite, but I also feel like a new one will never be the same.

Maybe just let him keep dragging it around...like a kid's security blankie -- it doesn't matter how bad it looks or how small it gets...LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh man, are you guys the best. Leeann, thanks so much, I've already put that darling toy in the shopping basket at Amazon.


*Get a second one while your at it--so you will have a spare!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa do you think that was it? It was hard to tell with the thing laying down but it loooked close just purple.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, if I ever need to replace something I am going to hire you for your investigative services.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that's a different elephant...but it's awfully cute. Ebay is a great place to look for stuff like this. Here's a link to all the blue elephants on eBay right now:

http://search.ebay.com/blue-toy-ele...sooZ2QQfsopZ32QQkeywordZblueQ20toyQ20elephant


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Pretty close Leeann/Michele*

Well, compare them side to side. While a bit different, the new one has a very similar fabric and I think that's what he likes.
























Michele - I like this because it's still a mouse. My daughter insists it's a mouse and not an elephant.

And you are right Missy, these Forum detectives are amazing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is this it?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18871&prodid=37406&catid=1037


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

You're right, Lisa, it's probably the fabric/feel of the toy that he loves. I hope he loves his new toy. :juggle:arty: Happy Birthday, Buddy! arty::juggle:

Isn't it funny how some of them get really focused on one toy? Oliver loves every toy, but Ruby has one little stuffed dog that is THE toy. I tried replacing it with another nearly identical toy, but it just won't do. She still drags around that original that is missing ears, eyes, back legs, and has a big gash in the neck where she pulled out all the stuffing. After a year of ignoring all other toys in the house, though, she has suddenly decided to adopt a little stuffed horse that is about the same age and size as that little doggy. That horse has been ignored for 5 years, but now all of the sudden, she's carrying it around. Who knows what goes on in those little brains? Gotta love 'em, though.


----------

